# Wight Ryder II - first glimpse in Cebu



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The new WightLink foot passenger ferry has been seen in Cebu by an Isle of Wight resident..

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/first-glimpse-of-ferry-to-come-26148.aspx

Looks better that Lady Pam, that's for sure. That one especially was a standing joke when I was still living on the island, which engine will blow up this week? 

It was just one of those irritating things but boy was it annoying when you needed to get off the island.


----------

